# Voting time, for Dec Pic of the Month



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

sorry for being late, but voting time now  same as usual, one vote per member and no voting for your own pic 
http://www.vizslaforums.com/index.php/topic,30066.0.html


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I don't see the poll


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

TexasRed said:


> I don't see the poll


it's up now TR, I have to post the thread and then add the poll once the thread is "live" as there's no option to "add poll" in original post.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

bump


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

last few hours...


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

congratulations to Bodhi for winning decembers comp  and as usual, thanks to all that took time to enter and vote


----------

